

How Gmail loads JavaScripts? - afshinmeh
http://www.w3.org/2012/11/webperf-slides-hundt.pdf

======
joelmaat
Slowly, that's how. Even when I revisit the page after just checking my email,
it still shows the progress bar and I have to wait.

